# être (de) + complément de mesure attribut (température, masse, distance, etc.)



## Kay Champs

Je ne comprends pas le "de" mis devant le numero de la temperature.

J'en cite deux exemples ci-dessous.

"La température mensuelle moyennes de ce juin à Tromso est de 8.6°C, -0.5°C par rapport à la normale."
"La température globale de l'air en surface est de 0,75°C plus chaude qu'au début du 20ème siècle."

Que ce "de" signifit-il ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour enneigé,

Je n'en connais pas la signification, mais c'est un fait que ce _de_ sert à exprimer les mesures :

La température est de -3°c ce matin
Le poids de ce choux est de 2 kg
La pression est de 1000 hp
La vitesse de cette voiture est de 115Km/h.


----------



## Kay Champs

Lacuzon, merci.

J'ai encore deux questions:

1. Est-ce que ce "de" est utilisé plutot dans les descriptions écrites ou on l'utilisé aussi souvent dans la conversation de tous les jours ? 

2. Est-ce que ce "de" ajoute une difference quelconque ?  Une nuance de précision, par exemple ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il me semble qu'on utilise cette formule dans un contexte de mesure "scientifique", mais également dans le langage courant. On ne l'utilisera pas s'il s'agit d'une approximation et le plus souvent on le dit quand on vient de mesurer ou de vérifier la valeur (après avoir regardé un thermomètre, par exemple).

La formule plus relâchée est : "il fait 20°".


----------



## Maître Capello

Après le verbe _être_, une mesure est normalement toujours précédée de _de_ et c'est très naturel (pour un francophone).


----------



## Xence

Selon le Trésor, nous avons affaire ici à un "*de*" circonstanciel précisant "_une modalité d'existence ou d'action_". En l'occurrence:


> *I.- C.- 2.*
> La modalité est une mesure, une évaluation (nombre, quantité, poids, dimension, âge, mensuration, distance, prix, etc.), la question correspondante est _de combien?_


----------



## Kay Champs

[…]

Est-ce que ça signifit que si on dit, par exemple, "la hauteur du bâtiment est 10 mètres" , alors on peut l'accepter bien que ce ne soit pas tout à fait correct, dison, en langue écrit ou à une occasion solennel ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

On le dit, on l'entend, on pourrait l'écrire "la hauteur du bâtiment est : 10 mètres", mais "la hauteur est de x mètres" est vraiment usuel dans tous les contextes, solennel ou quotidien.

Je te renvoie au post de Xence qui cite le Trésor de la Langue Française (une bonne ressource si tu ne la connais pas). Je crois que l'explication de cette utilisation est qu'il s'agit d'une évaluation, d'une modalité, d'une mesure, selon une échelle de mesure conventionnelle (système métrique, échelle des températures [...]) qui n'a pas de valeur absolue, la preuve étant qu'il existe des échelles de mesures différentes selon les pays.


----------



## almhbelgique

Bonjour, 

Il y a une phrase comme ça, 'le loyer est de 300 euros pour 15 jours'.
Je peux dire aussi comme ça, ''le loyer est de 300 euros pour 15 jours' ?

Pourquoi? Pouvez-vous m'expliquer avec des exemples?

Merci


----------



## pilou-pilou

Voici mon explication (elle n'engage que moi) :
Quand on parle d'une somme, d'un montant ou d'une mesure, on utilise de pour faire liaison entre la nature de l'unité utilisée (ici loyer) et le montant (ici, 300euros). 
Par exemple on va dire :
Le *prix* de ce pull est de 300euros.
Son *poids* est de 300 kilos.
Le *loyer* de est de 300 euros.
La *température* est de 30 degrés.

Le "est de" (plus couramment utilisée à l'oral) remplace alors l'expression "s'élève à" (qui pour moi sonne plus correcte mais est moins utilisée à l'oral dans le language courant).

Mais si tu utilise directement l'objet du prix (l'appartement, le pull...)comme sujet, alors pas de "de", mais le verbe approprié :
Ce pull *coûte* 300euros.
L'appartement *coûte* 300euros par mois.
Il *pèse* 300 kilos.
Il *fait* 30 degrés à l'ombre.


----------



## BlueFlame

Bonjour chers amis,

Je comprends que l'on utilise des prépositions pour exprimer la quantité, et je voudrais solliciter vos confirmations et corrections sur ma perception suivante.

I. La tournure de base est "être de".
1) La quantité d’eau renouvelable disponible par an et par personne *est de* 860 m3, en 2009.

​II. Pour une quantité inexacte, on utilise des prépositions comme "à" et "entre" avec des verbes comme "être", "estimer" et "comprendre".
2) La pression de l’air doit *être entre* 700 et 1060 hPa.
3) Le débit annuel moyen du Nil *est estimé à* 84 milliards de m3.
4) La croissance française devrait *être comprise entre* 0,75% et 1% en 2010.
​Tout s'est bien passé jusqu'à ce que je voie dans le _Petit Robert_, sans préposition:
5) La densité de l'eau varie avec sa température; à 4 °C, sa densité *est* 1.
6) La densité du fer *est* 7,8.

​Pourriez-vous m'éclairer ou m'envoyer aux ressources sur ce sujet?

Merci mille fois!

BF


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase du _Petit Robert_ sans _de_ me choque un peu moins parce que la densité est une grandeur *sans unité*. Mais je mettrais spontanément _de_ dans ce cas-là également: _sa densité est *de* 1._


----------



## Xence

La densité étant un simple nombre (sans unité, comme le rappelle MC), elle ne désigne ni une quantité, ni une mesure, ni une évaluation. Il est donc tout à fait naturel (pour moi, du moins) de dire " _la densité de tel corps est 2 _", exactement comme on dirait " _le numéro de telle porte est 2 _" (et non _de 2_).


----------



## LV4-26

Peut-être que je simplifie à l'excès mais il me semble que l'on dit 
1. _son poids est *de* 10 kgs_ 
simplement parce que l'on dit 
2. _il a un poids *de* 10 kgs._

Si l'on peut admettre, à la rigueur, _son poids est 10 kgs_ (même si je ne le dirais jamais).
_il a un poids 10 kgs_ est totalement inimaginable.

Je pense que la phrase 1. est plus ou moins issue de la 2., que c'est cette dernière qui est une construction particulière au français (ou peut-être aux langues romanes en général) et que la 1 ne fait qu'en hériter.

Enfin, bon, je m'interroge...


----------



## CapnPrep

LV4-26 said:


> Peut-être que je simplifie à l'excès mais il me semble que l'on dit
> 1. _son poids est *de* 10 kgs_
> simplement parce que l'on dit
> 2. _il a un poids *de* 10 kgs._


« Simplement », non, puisqu'il y a plein de langues […] où on dit « un poids *de* 10 kgs » mais où « Son poids est *de* 10 kgs » est totalement agrammatical.


----------



## friasc

question purement théorique : à la limite de la correction grammaticale, pourrait-on dire "son âge est de XYZ ans" ? Je ne crois pas que cela se dise, mais je me pose la question.


----------



## Chimel

Cela peut effectivement se dire et c'est tout à fait correct, mais cela se dit rarement dans le langage courant.

Il en est de même pour "ma taille est de 1 mètre 78", "mon poids est de 72 kilos"... Comme le dit Punky Zoë au #4, cela s'utilise surtout dans un contexte de mesure scientifique ou officielle (vitesse, pression atmosphérique...) : le pilote de l'avion annonce par exemple au moment de décoller "la température à Paris est de 12°C".

Ce genre de contexte est plus rare pour l'âge. Mais on pourrait imaginer un guide touristique disant : "Ce chêne séculaire est l'arbre le plus vieux de la région. Son âge est de 480 ans".


----------



## Nanon

C'est également vrai en présence d'un adjectif qualificatif :
L'âge osseux du patient est de trente ans.
Votre poids idéal est de cinquante kilos.

Mais je m'interroge, car avec l'âge mental, on dira plus facilement : "Il a un âge mental de cinq ans".


----------



## Roméo31

> question purement théorique : à la limite de la correction grammaticale, pourrait-on dire "son âge est de XYZ ans" ? Je ne crois pas que cela se dise, mais je me pose la question.



"Son âge est de (...)  ans" est correct.
Ex. _: L'âge de la Terre* est*, selon les connaissances actuelles, *de* 4,7 milliards d'années.
L'âge de Roméo est de 25 ans._
Mais on peut dire plus simplement : _Roméo est âgé de 25 ans_ ou _Roméo a 25 ans._


----------



## Nanoubix

Bonjour

Je me demande pourquoi on utilise "de" dans ces phrases:

_Le taux d'intérêt est de 3%
Les hausses pour les femmes ont été plus faibles, soit de 1.5 p.p dans L'EU27_

Est-il obligatoire, question de registre/style...?

Merci d'avance
N


----------



## Roméo31

L'indication d'un taux chiffré avec le verbe_ être_ se construit, en principe, indirectement (avec _de_)
_Le taux d'intérêt est *de* 2 %. Le taux de croissance est* de* 2,1 %._
Mais :
_Le taux d'intérêt est égal *à* 2 %.
Le taux d'intérêt s'élève *à *2 %.
Taux d'intérêt* :* 2 %._


----------



## SergueiL

Le chiffrage d'un taux (mais aussi d'un prix, d'une température, etc.) s'exprime toujours avec *de* : un taux *de* 30%, un prix *de* 20 euros, une température *de* 30 degrés, etc.
Il est logique de retrouver ce *de* dans une construction avec l'auxiliaire être.

Dans ce cas (construction avec être), il est probablement facultatif mais il faut avouer que son absence fait tiquer : "Le prix est 20 euros" a l'air terriblement bancal.


----------



## CapnPrep

SergueiL said:


> Le chiffrage d'un taux (mais aussi d'un prix, d'une température, etc.) s'exprime toujours avec *de* : un taux *de* 30%, un prix *de* 20 euros, une température *de* 30 degrés, etc.
> Il est logique de retrouver ce *de* dans une construction avec l'auxiliaire être.


On a déjà évoqué cette logique dans ce fil, mais dans bien des cas, _de_ est employé après un nom/pronom pour exprimer une équivalence ou une qualification, sans qu'on retrouve cette préposition quand les deux termes sont reliés par _être_. On dit _la ville de Kinshasa_, _quelqu'un de violent_, _le problème du chômage_, mais jamais _Cette ville est de Kinshasa_, _quelqu'un qui soit de violent_, _Le problème est du chômage_, etc. La construction nominale ne détermine donc pas la syntaxe de la structure attributive, et en fait il est plus logique de ne pas retrouver ce _de_, qui fait double emploi avec _être_.


----------



## posterman

Je viens de lire un article sur ce sujet et il dit:

Pour indiquer à combien se chiffre une chose, la langue familière emploie _c’est_ :

*C’est* _combien? — _C’est trois dollars.
Lorsque le sujet de la phrase est un nom, le nombre en question est précédé de la préposition _de_ :

Son capital est *de* soixante mille dollars.
Le délai est *de* quatre jours.
Le nombre officiel des victimes est *de* quatre-vingts


----------



## agnelo

posterman said:


> Lorsque le sujet de la phrase est un nom, le nombre en question est précédé de la préposition _de_ :



Cette affirmation manque de rigueur grammaticale. On ne peut pas en déduire une règle. Vous pourriez tout aussi bien dire:

Son capital est estimé *à* soixante mille dollars.
Le délai ne doit pas excéder quatre jours. (pas de préposition du tout)
Le bilan officiel s'élève *à* quatre-vingts morts.


----------



## posterman

Vous avez changé les verbes des exemples même si les sujets sont restés les mêmes. Dans les exemples que j'ai écrit il y a eu toujours un verbe être devant la préposition "de".
Est-ce qu'on peut dire après le verbe être on utilise "de" devant un nombre ? J'essaie juste de comprendre la nature de l'utilisation de "de" dans ce cas-ci.


----------



## agnelo

Non. On ne peut pas dire qu'après le verbe _être,_ on utilise _de_ devant un nombre.

Le pétrole *est à* quarante-quatre dollars le baril.
Je *suis à* dix mètres du but.
J'en *suis pour* vingt euros de ma poche.
Ils *est avec* deux de ses amis.

Vous utilisez _de_ devant un nombre lorsque vous exprimez une mesure (de longueur, de poids, de temps). Notez que c'est une remarque que je fais, et non pas une règle (qui existe peut-être mais que je ne connais pas). Mais cela n'a rien à voir avec l'emploi du verbe _être_.
_
J'ai des cannes (à pêche) *de* cinq mètres et des cannes *de* six mètres._
Mais
_J'ai des cannes *à* trente euros et des cannes *à* quarante euros._


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt que lorsque le sujet est une caractéristique mesurable (dimension, poids, prix, quantité, etc.), on utilise la préposition _de_, mais pas nécessairement dans les autres cas. On peut alors remplacer le verbe _être_ par une égalité. D'ailleurs, dans plusieurs autres exemples, le verbe _être_ n'est pas du tout attributif, mais est il synonyme de _se trouver_, notamment dans _Je *suis/me trouve* à dix mètres du but_ et _Il *est/se trouve* avec deux de ses amis_.


----------



## D118

Bonjour,

Je comprends qu’on utilise « de » avec des caractéristiques mesurables, mais est-ce que c’est toujours le cas si on n’utilise pas des unités.

P. ex. On dit « La distance est de 10 m », mais, avec une variable, dit-on « La distance est de X » ou « La distance est X »?

Ou si en mathématiques (pour les enfants) on parle de l’aire d’un carré de côtés mesurant 3 chacune (sans unité).

Dit-on « L’aire du rectangle est de 3 x 3 « ou « L’aire du rectangle est 3 x 3 »?

Je ne suis pas certaine si l’usage de « de » dépend du fait qu’on utilise une unité dans la phrase (m) ou s’il dépende simplement du fait qu’on parle d’une mesure.

Je voulais également ajouter cet exemple:

Dit-on « La réponse est de 10 m » ou « La réponse est 10 m ». (Si on utilise un mot comme « réponse », « résultat », etc., ajoute-t-on toujours « de » ou seulement si on utilise un mot représentant une mesure comme « distance », « température », etc.? Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut utiliser _de_ même sans unité, mais je ne le ferais pas dans tous les cas. En plus, cela dépend pour moi du contexte…

_Si la distance parcourue à vitesse 2V est 2X, à vitesse V, la distance est *de* X.
Définition : La distance entre les points A et B est de X_.
_Si le côté du carré vaut 3, l'aire est *de* 9._

_La réponse est de 10 m._  → _La réponse est 10 m._ 
(La réponse elle-même ne mesure pas 10 m… Enfin, j'espère ! Sinon c'est une réponse vraiment très, très longue ! )


----------

